# Good starting whet stone set?



## hooligan (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello everyone. 

I have been using tojiro-DPs As my primary knives for one year now, I have gyoto 300mm, Western deba 240mm, nakiri and small petty. I think they have been amazing compared to knives, I've previously used (some very cheap basic knives). Recently I've started to read more about carbon knives and just ordered masamoto KS WA gyoto 240mm. 

I've been using king duo stone 1k/6k for tojiros and liked the result so far. But now since I'm starting to upgrade my knives, I've been thinking about upgrading my stones aswell. So what stone set you would you recommend? I've read lot of good things about shapton glass stones. 

Are they the best to get, or atleast close to it? Would three stones being 1k,4k and 8k be good enough set, or is it necessary to get greater variety of stones, like 500, 1k, 2k, 4k, 8k? Money really isn't problem, but I really don't want to waste it for the extra, if I don't really have to. Is 8k fine enough, or should I get even finer ones? 

Thanks for everyone's thoughts and insight!

-HooLiGaN


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Shapton glass are very hard. You can get by if you know what you're doing, but it's not my first choice for knives.

You're missing two things

1) A coarser stone will make quicker work of certain tasks: repairing chips, setting bevels, thinning. Spend money on this instead of higher grit. Higher grit is for single bevel sushi knives, chisels, and razors.

2) stone flattener to maintain your stones

On top of that, if you want to upgrade your medium stone and finishing stone to something bigger or splash and go, I think it's worth the money, but I also sharpen a lot. More expensive stones will be 8"x3" bigger than the king 7x2.5" or whatever it is.

This is a good complete set, just add a diamond plate for flattening:

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/ara-toishi/gesshin-stone-set.html

Slightly cheaper side, there's a guy selling shapton professional on ebay cheaper than CKTG. Also Naniwa Professional (formerly naninwa chosera) are in the same league as shapton pro.

Be aware, some stones are soaker and some are splash and go, so think about how you like to work


----------



## hooligan (Oct 18, 2015)

So this naniwa professional set would be pretty good? It's inside Eu, so I don't need to pay tax.

http://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-naniwa-package-deal-professional-stones-600-2000-5000.htm

Or would this be better for my tojiro-DPs (VG-10) and new masamoto KS? I'm planning to add few more carbon knives in future.

http://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/pt/-package-deal-naniwa-professional-stones-400-1000-3000.htm

Basically is 3000 high enough or would you prefer going up to 5000? 
Or even higher? 8k

-HooLiGaN


----------

